# Our LGD is here! link to more photos added!



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We are so excited our Anatolian Shepard pup is on her first leg of her flight. She is due in at 6PM. Long day of travel for the girl. We can't wait to go pick her up tonight! :greengrin:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight.*

Oh wow! That is sooo exciting! Anatolians are sooo BIG! They are excellent protectors though of family and livestock!

It has been so hot here that our lgd has shed most of her fluffy coat and to me she looks more like an Anatolian with the very short fur. As I pull in the driveway she looks more menacing that way--with the pyreenes coat she always looks like a big ole cuddly bear to me :greengrin:

Uh humm......can't wait for the pictures of your girl! What are you going to name her? Do you know yet? :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight.*

Congrats! You will so happy with her! My boys give her their greetings.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight.*

Congrats! :thumb: Post some pics when you get her home! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight.*

:leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight.*

I will post photos as soon as we get her here! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight.*

Yes we have named her. :greengrin: 
We decided to name her yildiz vasi and call her Vasi. 
It is pronounced almost like Lassie but with a y sound in place of the l. 
It means star guardian in Turkish. :dance:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

Here she is! :wahoo: 
We had to give her a bath since she had pooped in the crate. She is currently full of energy from being contained in a crate all day. I will take more photos later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

Aww...so adorable....  :thumb:


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

she is nice


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

Such a sweet face 

I bet she was very happy to be clean and be able to run!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

What a sweetheart!!  Congratulations!!! :leap: I love the name, too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

Thanks! Yes she seamed very happy to be out of the crate and clean!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

Beautiful Vasi!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

She's so adorable!  I love the white tipped tail too!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

What a cutie!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

Thanks!! I took more photos just need to download them.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

she is soooo cute and I LOVE her name! Too cool!!! She will be a perfect guardian for you


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

What a sweetie! Big Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

I have a FB friend who raises Anatolians and she says they are a very special breed that need good understanding owners - Ive liked the look of them and their size better then the GP (oh and less grooming!)

Ive thought of adding one if I ever need a guard dog but thankfully thats not been an issue.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Our LGD is on her flight. Photo added!*

Yes Stacey those were a few of our determining factors on which breed we got. With our location and predator activity in the area we wanted to get her before we had a issue and before the pit and jack were too old.

I posted more photos on my Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.162131437195683.41268.121645621244265&type=1


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

She is soooo cute!


----------

